# mini mini ground LED spotlight



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

direct hook up to power ... resistors not required?

works only on 9 & 12 volt power?

thx for the info!

amk


----------



## Hexrayspex (Sep 18, 2016)

annamarykahn said:


> direct hook up to power ... resistors not required?
> 
> works only on 9 & 12 volt power?
> 
> ...



These LED's have a pre installed resistor so they can be wired straight to 12v. https://www.amazon.com/Bit-Lite-Color-Coded-Pre-Wired-Lights-Colors/dp/B01JT8ZLB6/ref=sr_1_3? these are the ones I used


----------



## David_AVD (Jul 27, 2011)

Great project. Simple, but effective.


----------

